# help me smoke some ribs



## iwannamakeribs (Apr 30, 2011)

hi everyone!

i just joined here to learn how to smoke some ribs. first thing on my list is finding a smoker. i am in no way shape or form going to be smoking on a regular basis just the occasional summer ribs, so i dont need an expensive smoker. i have looked at the following and they are all in my price range.

A   
B   
C     

which one of those would be the best one?

i have been researching a little bit on smoking and have learned the basics mostly like tearing off the skin behind the bones and using rub. i still have some questions though. are there any tutorals on this sight to show how to smoke?


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 30, 2011)

I would look at buying a used ECB (El Cheapo Brinkman) to work with.  Probably pick one up off of CL for about $10-25.  that's how I got my start.


----------



## meateater (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2011)

Welcome to SMF. There are a lot of very friendly & knowledgeable folks here to help you. I urge you to sign up for the free E-course. It will give you the basics, & even if you are an experienced smoker you may learn something new. Then start asking questions. Good luck & glad to have you aboard. Don't forget we all love Qview!   

For the smoker question, if your a little handy, then type UDS in the search box. It stands for ugly drum smoker. They work very well are relatively easy, and inexpensive to build.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 1, 2011)

Before you commit to one of those others look around for one of these, a friend found a OTG on craigslist for $35.

These are much more versatile and a better value IMHO than what you are currently looking at.


----------



## iwannamakeribs (May 1, 2011)

im not interested in bulding an UDS, like i said i wont be doing it a lot so i woud rather just buy one. price is the main issue for me so im trying to keep it around $50. i checked craigslist and found nothing.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 1, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.


This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

Many of our members have years of experience in smoking meat.  They are more than happy helping Newbies learn the art.
 

We have members who cure there own Bacon, Hams, Jerky, Snack Sticks, Make Their own Sausage, etc. if you want to learn,
this is the place. 
 

Don't be afraid to ask questions of them and follow their advice. You won't be sorry, you will be making great Q in no time at all...

Just remember, when curing your own meats follow the instructions included with the cure to the letter, this is not something to experiment with.  


*Never use more cure no mater if it is Tender Quick or Cure #1 or Cure #2 than the manufacturer says to use, this can be very dangerous.
 *

*Tender Quick and Cure#1 or Cure #2 are not interchangeable, neither Cure #1 interchangeable with Cure #2 or vise versa
 *

*Tips For New Members.*

*Go into your profile and Under Location put where you are.*
*City & State or Area & State will do. This will help members when answering your questions.*
*Go to ROLL CALL thread and tell us a little about Yourself and Experience & Equipment.*
*Do Not Post  your other questions and smokes in the Roll Call Forum.*
Post your questions and smokes in the Proper Forum, Beef, Pork, Sausage, Electric Smoker, Charcoal Smoker etc.
Use the Wiki Section, many of our members have posted great tutorials and instructional threads so take advantage of them.
When you can't find an answer ask plenty of questions, we have some highly experienced members willing to help you.
When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures) Our Moto, *"No Pics, Didn't Happen"*.
Get a good Probe Thermometer, Don't Depend on the Built in Thermometer in your Smoker (They are notorious for being off).
A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732
Remember, We Always Cook by Temperature and NOT BY TIME...
Sign up for Jeff's 5-Day eCourse.  Click Here
Don't Take Chances, Always Follow USDA Safety Guidelines When Handling Meat. 

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience much more pleasant...


----------



## jirodriguez (May 1, 2011)

Any of those smokers would work with a few mod's made to them. I  have not personally used them, but poke around the forum and you should find some info on all 3.


----------



## fife (May 2, 2011)




----------



## smokingmymeat (May 2, 2011)

Welcome aboard!

Happy smoking,

   Big AL


----------



## grohl4pres (May 3, 2011)

Welcome to the club.  Once you get a smoker holler at me and I can give you several ideas for ribs.  Are you doing beef or pork?  What I like to do with pork ribs is of course peel that membrane off the bones on the back first.  Then I like to soak them over night in apple juice or cider.  Then I take them out and rub them down pretty heavy.  I use tons of different spices but one of my favorites is to rub the ribs down with brown sugar, cayenne pepper, a little rosemary, pinch of salt, black pepper, and that is about it.  I go heavy on sugar and cayenne because I like mine sweet and spicy!  Pop them in the smoker at around 180 degrees for about 4 hrs.  I never check the internal temp on ribs because I just wait until the meat has pulled back from the bone about a quarter or half inch.  During the last couple of hours I break out my mop brush and drench them with sauce.  I have two favorites that I buy.  1. Head Country BBQ sauce it is made in Oklahoma and damn fine, you can get it online.  2. Gates BBQ sauce it is tough to beat, it is made in Kansas City and is also one of the greatest BBQ restaurants in the country.  I highly suggest if you are ever there to eat at Gates!  If you do buy Gates BBQ I would say to get their rib rub too.  It is an unbelievable combo but it is expensive.  Any sauce you want to use will be fine because your the one eating it and we all have different tastes.  I would use mesquite wood because I personally like my ribs to have a strong smoke taste and mesquite is awesome.  Just have fun and make sure you have a beer while you cook.


----------



## ben franklin (May 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!  One tip on the ribs I learned is to buy yourself a pair of catfish skinning pliers. They make stripping that membrane off the back of the ribs a breeze compared to the way I used to do it with a boning knife or a fillet knife!


----------



## garyt (May 3, 2011)

For that budget build a UDS, dont spend money on something you are going to have to modify and the thermometers are junk anyway. I started with a $20 dollar smoker and wrecked some good food that almost made me give it up. build a UDS I am going to this summer for long cooks and I already have a Lang.


----------



## garyt (May 3, 2011)

Ben Franklin said:


> Welcome to the forum!  One tip on the ribs I learned is to buy yourself a pair of catfish skinning pliers. They make stripping that membrane off the back of the ribs a breeze compared to the way I used to do it with a boning knife or a fillet knife!


Paper towel is easier


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 3, 2011)

iwannamakeribs said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> i just joined here to learn how to smoke some ribs. first thing on my list is finding a smoker.* i am in no way shape or form going to be smoking on a regular basis* just the occasional _*summer ribs*_, so i dont need an expensive smoker. i have looked at the following and they are all in my price range.
> 
> ...


Ha-ha!!! You may say that now, but...I live where there's a month of spring, a month of summer, and 10 months of CRAP, but I don't complain...I just smoke. I work a 4-on, 2-off schedule, and if I'm not smoking at least one of my 2 days off work, something has gone seriously wrong. Oh, and mother nature doesn't get her way with me, 'cause I'm not the submissive type, but I have an ace up my sleeve (covered outdoor kitchen)...so, she looses every time. If you ask around, or look on my profile for threads I've started, I sometimes do three meals a week outdoors (smoked, grilled, dutch oven, or combos), but usually only two (_only_ two..LOL!!!).

Not to be pushy, but you may find yourself wanting to smoke more than ribs soon after you start, and alot more often than you think...just keep that in mind when you purchase your first smoker and supplies, thermometers, etc. It's an aquired taste, and the skills you'll learn to turn out good smoked meats don't happen overnight, but once you get rolling it can grow on you pretty fast.

The 5-day ecourse is great info for beginners, and there are tons of discussions about various smokers and foods to throw on 'em if you hit the appropriate forum. If you get stumped just drop in a new thread and there will be plenty of folks around to help you out.

Get ready for a great ride!

Welcome to SMF!

Eric


----------



## iwannamakeribs (May 4, 2011)

garyt said:


> For that budget build a UDS, dont spend money on something you are going to have to modify and the thermometers are junk anyway. I started with a $20 dollar smoker and wrecked some good food that almost made me give it up. build a UDS I am going to this summer for long cooks and I already have a Lang.


i cannot find a drum for a good price. all i see are brand new ones for $80 on te net.


----------



## sqwib (May 4, 2011)

No advice here but to answer your question literallyBrinkmann 810-5301-V Smoke'N Grill Charcoal Smoke


----------

